# Captain Rick Dykens, CD (retd) The RCR



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2010)

Just received this via FACEBOOK:


> Royals it is my sad and solemn duty to inform you that Captain Rick Dykens, CD (retd) The RCR; has passed away suddenly, here in Windsor, Nova Scotia. MTF. Another Fallen Comrade. Pro Patria!!!


From here:


> RICK DYKENS (’83) Rick now works for private military contractors and is hoping to complete his MA in history as well as teaching counterterrorist methodology and tactics.




(Moderator edit to remove incorrect information from third party source. - MMO)


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jan 2010)

Rest in Peace Rick.


----------



## Harris (17 Jan 2010)

There will be a Masonic service (Rick was a Freemason) at 1800hrs on Tue, 19 Jan followed by a Legion service and visitation from 1900-2100hrs at Lindsay's Funeral Home, 194 King Street, Windsor, NS.

The funeral will be held at 1400hrs, Wed, 20 Jan at the same location.

The family is looking for photos of Rick to add to an album for the visitation.  If you have any you'd like to send, please scan and e-mail them to me (harris@army.ca) and I'll see that the family gets them.


----------

